# Neuer? SwingBuilder für Eclipse



## EnricoR (19. Feb 2009)

Hallo

In der Newsgroup vom VEP bin ich auf ein interessanten Beitrag gestossen. Im GoogleCode gibt es ein relative interessantes Projekt, der "visualswing4eclipse". Ich selbst hab es mir nur ein wenig angeschaut. Mich würde aber mal interessieren wie andere über dieses Projekt denken.

Ist dieser SwingGUI-Builder brauchbar ?
Was denk ihr darüber ? Ist er ein guter Ersatz für, leider nicht mehr weiterentwickelten, VEP ?

Link zum Projekt


----------



## Wildcard (19. Feb 2009)

EnricoR hat gesagt.:


> Was denk ihr darüber ? Ist er ein guter Ersatz für, leider nicht mehr weiterentwickelten, VEP ?


VEP wird weiterentwickelt und funktioniert (nur mit SWT und Eclipse Forms versucht) in der neuen halboffiziellen Version auch sehr gut.


----------



## EnricoR (19. Feb 2009)

Seit September vorigen Jahres gibt es keine aktiven Committer mehr, außer einem Teilnehmer (wohl die Projektaufsicht), d.h. ist das Projekt z.Z. wohl auf Eis gelegt.

Funktionieren tut er (verwende nur Swing), leider nicht immer unter 64Bit JVM -> Fehlerhaftes parsing des Codes und dadurch unkorrekte Darstellung im Designmodus, unerklärliche Fehler beim starten ... .
Ich persönlich verwende ihn aber trotzdem immernoch wegen des gut generierten Codes aber wenn sich da in der nächsten Zeit nichts mehr tut werd ich mich nach einem anderen GUI-Designer für Swing umschauen müssen und bin eben auf jenen im 1. Post gestoßen und such dafür nun nach ein paar Meinungen dazu.

Edit by Wildcard
crap... tut mir leid, hatte aus versehen deinen Beitrag editiert anstatt zu Antworten. Das neue Board geht mir noch nicht so gut von der Hand...


----------



## Wildcard (19. Feb 2009)

Yves Yang ist zwar zur Zeit primär mit e4 beschäftigt, aber ich wüsste nicht das er das VEP Projekt aufgibt. Meiner Meinung nach wird es mit 3.5 wieder im Release Zyklus sein, oder behaupten sie auf der Mailing Liste jetzt gegenteiliges?


----------



## EnricoR (19. Feb 2009)

Soweit ich das in der Mailinglist erlesen und verstanden hab, werden wohl händeringend Entwickler gesucht um das Projekt wieder zum Leben zu erwecken. Davon das das VEP in nächster Zeit wieder im Releasezyklus sein wird, war bis jetzt noch nicht die rede...würde es aber sehr befürworten 
Leider fehlt mir jedes Verständnis (was die Eclipse API, RCP und Pluginentwicklung angeht) und die Erfahrung um an so einem Projekt mitzuhelfen...leider 

PS: Kein Problem, is ja noch alles da


----------



## Wildcard (19. Feb 2009)

Bei Eclipse wird sehr streng darauf geachtet möglichst kompatibel von einem Release zum nächsten zu bleiben. VEP kam allerdings ins stottern als JEM verändert wurde und ihnen damit ihr Model wegbrach. Dann waren zu wenig Entwickler da um die Sache wieder gerade zu biegen.
Yves hat das letztlich gerichtet und hostet jetzt die halb offizielle Update Site. Der große Broken ist damit schon erledigt und ich sehe keinen zwingenden Grund warum die Integration für Gallileo nicht abgeschlossen sein sollte.


> Leider fehlt mir jedes Verständnis (was die Eclipse API, RCP und Pluginentwicklung angeht) und die Erfahrung um an so einem Projekt mitzuhelfen...leider


Nun, mir nicht, allerdings gibt es da ein Problem. Das Ziel von VEP war niemals einen GUI Builder zu bauen. In typischer Eclipse-Manier ging es um ein GUI Builder Framework mit Referenzimplementierung.
Der Ansatz den Code zurückzuparsen ist einzigartig, genial, und lächerlich ambitioniert.
Durch diese Faktoren wird VEP derart komplex, das ich gar nicht die Zeit hätte mich dort einzuarbeiten. Ausserdem sind mir GUI Builder wohl nicht wichtig genug. VE ist der einzige den ich ab und an verwende, der Rest kann keinen Code parsen und produziert Müll.


----------



## tuxedo (20. Feb 2009)

Also mein erster Eindruck von VisualSwing4Eclipse ist nicht schlecht. Der produzierte Code sieht ähnlich aufgeräumt aus wie beim VE. 
Irgendwie erinnert der GuiBuilder an Mantisse. Nur ist er (noch) nicht ganz so mächtig. Leider.

Der VE kann zwar Code parsen, war/ist aber dadurch auch unheimlich langsam (und bei großen GUIs auch etwas fehleranfällig).

Alles in allem finde ich macht VisualSwing4Eclipse einen guten ersten Eindruck... Mal sehen was noch draus wird.

- Alex


----------

